

ASk HN: Whats your favorite startup quote? - twidlit

Some new ones have come in. Care to share what resonated with you the most and why?<p>http://startupquote.com/
======
aditya
“If you want to build a ship don’t herd people together to collect wood and
don’t assign them tasks and work, but rather teach them to long for the
endless immensity of the sea.” — Antoine-Marie-Roger de Saint-Exupery

didn't wanna click thru :-)

------
pramit
21 of the Greatest Rules for the Entrepreneurs of this World
[http://bighow.com/news/21-of-the-greatest-rules-for-the-
entr...](http://bighow.com/news/21-of-the-greatest-rules-for-the-
entrepreneurs-of-this-world)

------
ScottWhigham
"Law of Inverse Focus" - "The more items on a priority list, the less change
of implementation" - Tim Berry in "Hurdle: The Book on Business Planning"

~~~
ScottWhigham
"A great attitude is not the result of success; success is the result of a
great attitude" Earl Nightingale

------
ayur5beau
hey nice website with very good collection!

